# Looking for livery near Bradley Stoke - Or North Bristol area



## Laura88 (14 September 2014)

I'm moving to Bradley Stoke next month and I'm hoping to move my gelding down soon after, but I don't come from the area so I don't know anywhere.  Have been suggested Leyland Court, Tudor Farm, Winterbourne and Cribbs Causeway.  Can anyone suggest anywhere else or give me opinions on any?
Thanks!


----------



## neddy man (14 September 2014)

sorry I am not local to comment on your list , but try www.liveryfinder.co.uk & www.liverylist.co.uk  They show 11 yards within 10 miles of B S,


----------



## Adina (16 September 2014)

There are lots, but they often have waiting lists. What are you looking for - DIY, part, full, competition yard, hunting yard, livery at Riding School?  What facilities do you need - arena, horsewalker, showjumps, XCcourse or just stable/grazing? I've been on a number of yards over the years as my requirements change. But here's a few to add to your list. Billow Farm,  Ford Farm, Widden Hill, Luckley Farm, Lydes Farm, Sunnymeade, Barton End, Castle Farm.  What do you do with your horse and how far do you want to travel?  I haven't been at all of these but I do know them.


----------



## Dexydoodle (3 October 2014)

Dont know if you're still looking but there's some lovely DIY yards in the Tockington/ Alveston area - easy to get to from Bradley Stoke and amazing hacking on the Toll Rides.  A lot of them won't show up on livery list etc - worth a drive round the area, or pop into Countrywide/ Pinkers - think they both have noticeboards in them.

Hacking at Cribbs won't be great i don't think - not sure what its like once you're off the main road but seen riders from one livery hacking along the pavement of the 50mph very busy road that is access to the Cribbs Causeway shopping centre/ retail park.  Never been at Leyland and its recently been taken over - think from when I was looking that there are a lot of 'rules' associated with liverying there - depends whether that works for you.


----------



## stormclouds (7 October 2014)

Hey, I was in your exact situation a few months ago. Was at Tudor Farm for a bit, really lovely people and facilities (adding more things at the moment), gorgeously cute kitten there when I was as well haha. Had to cross quite a busy main road to go hacking but was fine apart from that. The Winterbourne area is really nice, lots of hacking considering its 15 mins from the city centre. Have you considered somewhere slightly further out, like Nailsea/Failand? Quite a lot more south though, so would depend what you're looking for and how far you're willing to travel! Really tough moving to a new area though... there's a whole new horsey scene to try and crack! Good luck with your search


----------

